# Net wrap for oats. Which one, how many wraps, where to buy



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

My baler is a M&W with electric tie and manual net wrap with a rope. I was going to give the net wrap a go since that is what people want. I will admit, I am having friggin sticker shock though! That stuff ain;t cheap!

Are the local coops the place to get it or should a guy order? How many wraps for a bale? There is a lot of talk about who's is better, etc. I don't want to buy a name tag, just a decent product. I am NOT storing these for months. With any luck, all this hay will be off my hands 30 days after cutting it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I make 2-1/4 wraps.

I do not know what brands to shy away from. I have only used Tama and Vermeer, same price and liked them both. I know I am paying a lot more than my friend who uses the CO-OP net. I buy it by the roll. He buys it by the pallet and says it does what he asks.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got net wrap attachment, know what your feeling, thought I'd need a loan to buy a roll of netwrap lol. Search to see how many rolls I could get per roll. Best I found online was about 150 per roll, was happy when I got 325 r so out of my first roll. Paid 355 for jd net, 13000' roll. I don't no if this help you, but my recent experience. 2wrap per bale


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Frankly I never use the twine side of my Super M. If I were buying another baler I would like it without twine ty at all. As for net wrap watch the number of feet you are getting as there can be a lot more difference. I usually use jd net wrap and though iot is more expensive I get 2000 ft more than what I can buy cheaper per roll at the farm store.

2 1/4 wraps will hold a good bale but slick straw you may want 2 1/2. I use edge to edge rat5her than the extra wide. It gets me a few more linear ft of net and makes a plenty nice bale.

Mel


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

If anyone could post any pricing for netting, that would be great. I really have no idea what a good price is on the stuff. I will need 4ft wide. I usually calculate stuff down to the running or square foot to compare actual price of product. Regardless of length of roll, price/sf should tell all there.

I have seen some stuff online and was not sure if local was going to be as good as an online order.

Also, not to change the subject but.... the net wrap feed rollers will not turn by hand. I was curious if this could be an issue? Are they usually pretty tight?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is a huge difference in netwraps.Some are made thin and you need more wraps on or it will tear or break.From trial and error of trying many different brands I found Pritchett brand to be the heaviest and strongest.And one of the most reasonably priced also.A roll weighs 20 lbs more then some brands of same length.I do use it and sell it ,if you would like some priceing give me a call 507-360-0251


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

fastline said:


> If anyone could post any pricing for netting, that would be great. I really have no idea what a good price is on the stuff. I will need 4ft wide. I usually calculate stuff down to the running or square foot to compare actual price of product. Regardless of length of roll, price/sf should tell all there.
> 
> I have seen some stuff online and was not sure if local was going to be as good as an online order.
> 
> Also, not to change the subject but.... the net wrap feed rollers will not turn by hand. I was curious if this could be an issue? Are they usually pretty tight?


Not sure about how the M&W is set up but my baler has a tension/brake on the net rollers. This friction stretches the net tight and makes a smooth cut when the knife is engaged. I want mine set as tight as I can with out it tearing the net when it is applied.

Also, you may need to turn it by hand a time or two just to free it up. i have to do this if I have not baled in a week or so. Easer than readjusting the friction brake.

Edit:

Just looked and I paid $257 for the vermeer net. I paid $270 for the Tama last year. Thought they were closer to the same price.

Just called my friend and he pays $290 for CO-OP, Deere was $316. (More feet in the Deere I believe).


----------



## fastline (Mar 2, 2013)

That is just robbery!!!

Thanks for the thoughts on the tension brake. I will have to look again but I believe the baler is about 10yo and the net rollers have never been used. I was thinking it might be seized up. I guess no more than they need to spin, if I can get it going, probably no need to have the best bearings in the world there. I have never used this baler so this could get interesting but they are hailed as being easy to use. We shall see....


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Now I've heard anywhere from 2-3 wraps, all the way up to SIX wraps.... I have a JD567btw.....I plan on using the JD wrap in mine. I want to make a nice TIGHT bale. Will more wraps do that? Trying to bust into the custom market in my area. So I'll throw an extra wrap or two to impress if need be...cheap advertisement if that does make a tighter bale and gets old farmers talking and gets my foot in the door


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

rjbaustian said:


> Now I've heard anywhere from 2-3 wraps, all the way up to SIX wraps.... I have a JD567btw.....I plan on using the JD wrap in mine. I want to make a nice TIGHT bale. Will more wraps do that? Trying to bust into the custom market in my area. So I'll throw an extra wrap or two to impress if need be...cheap advertisement if that does make a tighter bale and gets old farmers talking and gets my foot in the door


Extra wraps will not make a roll tighter than it is in the bale chamber. The wraps just secure the density at which you have the baler set.

I could possibly see an extra wrap if the bale was going to be handled several times. I have never had one come undone with 2-1/4 wraps.

Personally I would hate to have any more wrap than necessary when feeding. Twice as much work to cut or unroll getting it off.

There would be a lot of cussing going on, especially in climates where the net freezes.


----------



## Willyd3588 (May 30, 2013)

I have used Vermeer and co-op net for cornstalks and was much happier with co-op. The Vermeer is thicker but the difference in verticals in the co-op makes up for it. Seems to hold together better and is $40 cheaper/roll. That was 64-7000 rolls that I was running on the Vermeer L balers. Baler worked fine as long as the humidity was low, other wise the net would wrap up on rubber drive rollers. Bought new super M cornstalk special have not had any problems since, no more drive rollers no more trouble. You will just have to try and see which net works the best in your baler. 
As the hay master said bout the # of wraps, he is correct I run 3.25 wraps on cornstalks and 2.5 on hay.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I reccomend 2 wraps for hay and 3 wraps for stalks.Under certain conditons of short dry material,cornstalks or rotary wheat straw a guy may need to go to 4 wraps.Or if the bale is uneven it will put more pressure on the net in certain high spots and cause tearing.And if you got some wild help sliding them across the ground,esp cornstalks.A little common sense goes along way.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I use 1.5 wraps on mixed grass. Most of it gets speared four times. I've never had a problem with them holding together. We did have a problem with only using 1.5 wraps when baling wheat straw behind a rotary combine. Some of the bales looked like they exploded. I do up the wraps to 2-2.5 when baling Bermuda because it is more "spongy". That's with the Deere wrap. Have not used any other


----------

